# Smoke from grill of my car



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Look around the engine bay, you may have a slow/small oil leak.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruzers said:


> Look around the engine bay, you may have a slow/small oil leak.


I'd say the same thing. Have a look around. Could be something simple. Are you sure its rubber and not steam?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

How many miles? I bet you still have some warranty left. Take it to the dealer if you can, and demonstrate.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Burnt rubber smell? Check the transmission fluid level. And the cooling lines. And the backside of the radiator for evidence of an oily leak.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I noticed the same about a week ago but took it for just steam. Although i never noticed before and never of this magnitude. No strange smells for me.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Same... Noticed this the other day. I assumed steam. No funky smell...


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Stupid radiator location/design. I have never had a car that smokes in the rain from the grill. Mine steams so much I could probably press my pants on the grill instead of going to the dry cleaners. After a year of having this car, I have learned that GM did not sweat any details on this cars design.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Dlnn12 said:


> I bought my 2011 Chevy cruze in December 2011 used. Recently I started to notice that smoke was coming from the grill of my car. It first happened on a rainy day. I drive 40 miles one way to work. But it will start to smoke of I sit idle at a stop sign or stop light for too long. It then started happening more often but at really random times. It will smoke one day but won't for a few more days then will smoke again. I can also smell burnt rubber when it happens. Does anyone know what this might be?



Dlnn12,
I would suggest that you contact your local dealership and have them look into this for you. They are in the best position to get your vehicle diagnosed for you. Please keep me posted on this issue. If you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

